# Shotty CWR borked my phone



## Gerg04 (Nov 30, 2011)

Was in the process of wiping all everything before fresh AOKP 22 flash. CWR likes to get crazy and move 3-4 spaces with one touch of the volume buttons. Phone gets rebooted, completely accidently, since the cursor moved wherever it wanted to. Now its stuck at the Google screen. Battery pull and power+volume down, says "Downloading, do not restart target." No other option to boot into recovery, nothing. Can only hit power which tries a reboot, then stuck at google screen. Any recomendations on what I should do? ? ?

TIA


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

Hold down volume up AND volume down + power to get into recovery.


----------



## Capt.D (Jun 7, 2011)

Pull the battery then hold both volume down and volume up along with power and you will boot back up. Choose recovery and you will be back in

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Halo said:


> Hold down volume up AND volume down + power to get into recovery.


At the point once things are back up and running, I'd put either the Touch Recovery or there was a CWM Recovery modded by xoomdev that fixed the scrolling.  I'd install one of those two so that doesn't happen to you again.


----------



## Gerg04 (Nov 30, 2011)

I can't believe myself.... thank you.


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> At the point once things are back up and running, I'd put either the Touch Recovery or there was a CWM Recovery modded by xoomdev that fixed the scrolling. I'd install one of those two so that doesn't happen to you again.


Agreed. Touch Recovery is amazing. No more of the jumping around 3 or 4 spaces.


----------



## Gerg04 (Nov 30, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> At the point once things are back up and running, I'd put either the Touch Recovery or there was a CWM Recovery modded by xoomdev that fixed the scrolling. I'd install one of those two so that doesn't happen to you again.


Thank you I will... I swear I'm no nub... lol. Brain fart + work = I are dumb today. Thanks guys


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Gerg04 said:


> Thank you I will... I swear I'm no nub... lol. Brain fart + work = I are dumb today. Thanks guys


I totally agree with you there, I've *almost* done things like that as well until the beta touch CWR and xoomdev's modded original CWR came out. We've all felt that pain!


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Get the touch recovery, removes all human error for the most part (for the most part).


----------



## Douman08 (Jan 7, 2012)

So which touch recovery would u guys recommend?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Douman08 said:


> So which touch recovery would u guys recommend?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I personally like the one from unstable apps much better.


----------



## Ghub1 (Jun 7, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> I personally like the one from unstable apps much better.


Ya I use the unstableapps version. I think it's amazing! I love that the battery percentage is shown too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm rocking the one from Koush personally. I like the touch interface better then the gestures.


----------



## Douman08 (Jan 7, 2012)

Alright. I'm going to try the unstable apps version first. The over scroll always terrified me so I made sure to keep my thumb off the power button haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Unstable apps. The swipe actions are awesome. You simply swipe up down to scroll, to the right to select and left for back. It's perfect really.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Douman08 (Jan 7, 2012)

Has anyone had any problems with either of them?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## juicemane (Jun 23, 2011)

No issues with either one, but I prefer the stock clockwork touch from koush.


----------



## jpricesd (Aug 1, 2011)

I have been using the unstable apps version for quite awhile and I really like it. Decided last night to give the official version a spin.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I've been rocking the unstable apps one for quite a while and love it. I'm actually on a version prior to the gestures.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Just as an FYI, the overscroll is the buttons themselves, not CWR. CWR overscroll is simply the worst thing that can happen (imo) with the volume rocker issues.


----------



## CalledFollower (Jul 31, 2011)

I prefer the Unstable apps version. I'm afraid I might fat finger something in Koushs touch version and screw something up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## icedmayhem (Jul 9, 2011)

using koush's touch recovery now. one thing i noticed with the older cwm and unstables is that when you back up, if your data backup file is over > 2gig's when you try to restore, if will error out and simply say error restoring data. having tons of apps for all different purposes this drove me crazy. i would always have to back up and check to make sure it was less. now im not sure if this has been fixed yet as im to afraid now. i actually enjoyed the unstable one as the gestures were extremely comfortable to use


----------



## Douman08 (Jan 7, 2012)

Anyone know where I can get the unstable apps version? I tried their market app but it says my device is incompatible. Maybe because I'm on 4.0.4?


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

Douman08 said:


> Anyone know where I can get the unstable apps version? I tried their market app but it says my device is incompatible. Maybe because I'm on 4.0.4?


http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/14263-[Recovery]Touch-Based-ClockworkMod-Recovery
[Recovery]Touch Based ClockworkMod Recovery

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> I personally like the one from unstable apps much better.


+1111

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I like the 'official' touch ClockworkMod recovery from Koush. Seems like it works well, but I haven't been flashing stuff.


----------

